# 150 degrees F



## scruffy (Sep 20, 2010)

I am getting ready to smoke my first pork butts. They weigh about 5-6 lbs each. I've read all of the charts and am planning on 1 to 1.5 hours per pound (or longer!) at a cooking temp of 240F. I plan to wrap them in foil when they reach between 140 and 150. About how long should I expect it to take to reach that temp? I know it needs to less than 4 hours, but don't know what to expect.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Sep 20, 2010)

You will get there in time. Most people around here will tell you not to foil untl 165. Just don't rely on time for your butt. In my experience no two cooks go the same. Sometimes the butts cook fast and some dont. Allow yourself plenty of time because you can always wrap the butt in foil then in towels and stick it in a cooler, they will stay hot for a long time.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'll take the advice and wrap them at 165.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 20, 2010)

I always figure 1.5 to 1.75 hours per lb. If I am cooking for a crowd that day I always go with 1.75 to almost 2 hours(thats on the really high side) per lb to make darn sure I am going to be done in time. Like Smokin said you can keep them warm for hours and hours in a cooler with towels. Normally I will take my butts to around 165 then foil. There was a post a while back that explained the specifics on this but the quick run down as I can remember is that you will not gain any more smoke ring penetration once you reach around 165 degrees internal temp. Your meet will still take on a more smokey flavor but you will not improve on your smoke ring after around 165 degrees. Also like Smokin said you can never tell how long it will take to get a piece of meat to a certain temp. No two pieces will cook the same. Yesterday I did two chuckies and the one chuckie was up to 165 then foiled and then out of the smoker at 200 and into the cooler to rest before the other chuckie even hit 165 to foil it. It all goes by size, thickness, fat content etc. that is why you never go by time you always go by temp.


----------

